# Biting



## ablane (Apr 22, 2018)

Do rabbits bite?


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes they can bite but it’s not normal, been bitten 3 times.

One time it was when my first rabbit was scared and those other it’s from the rabbit I have now. If you hand feed or give him a treat, he get over excited and just stuff everything in the mouth even the finger and just bite down


----------



## Moonika (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, rabbit can bite, but they usually don’t. They usually only bite if they are frightened or are being territorial of their space. Some bunnies even nibble on you if they want attention, I know mine does sometimes!


----------



## Alek (Sep 30, 2018)

Hell yeah, and they'll bite hard. Reason why I tell people not to get buns for little kids. If you know about their nature though, they rarely bite. They only really bite when they are scared such as being lifted off the ground, redirecting their fear like if there's loud noises or a scary animal nearby, or if they are being territorial about their cage. If you respect their boundaries and the fact they are prey animals, they are placid and the worst they usually do is nip; I've luckily not been bitten in years.


----------



## Jackelope (Oct 17, 2018)

Rabbits don't bite playfully like some animals, but they're capable of it and some rabbits may bite a lot or bite hard.
Most rabbits don't bite much or at all and the only thing that might make an otherwise gentle rabbit bite could be severe medical problem (although most of the time this doesn't happen even with medical problems).
Some rabbits have hormonal or territorial tendancies that can cause frequent biting.


----------



## CharlieRae (Oct 17, 2018)

I have a biter. We've had her a month, she just had babies. (I didn't breed her, she came pregnant) I'm hoping the biting was a crazy lady pregnancy thing or even her just being scared since she's new to our home. She bites HARD, too! I've never had a biter before her. On the plus side, she hasn't bit anybody since she had her kits!


----------



## Trisha Bailey (Oct 18, 2018)

Our 4 month old bunny nibbles on us quite a bit and I wouldn't say it doesn't hurt. I don't believe she's doing it to hurt us, but rather part of her exploring habits. She has bitten hard once because I was trying to clean her eye and she didn't like it. I'm hoping her nibbling will diminish once we get her spayed next month.

Does anyone think the nibbling will dwindle once she is fixed or is this just something rabbits will always do?


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 18, 2018)

Rabbits can bite when your hands approach them too fast. You have to remember rabbits can’t see in front of them. Their eyes see out so if you approach them too fast with your hands in front of their face they can get frightened and nip and they have very strong teeth. I rabbit sit so I have been bitten a few times. 
I hope I explained that right lol


----------



## April LD (Oct 18, 2018)

If they are biting due to aggressiveness then yes, spaying/neutering will go away. Young rabbits can have nibbling issues - I actually named one of our baby rabbits Nibbles cuz she nibbles. It's not hard, but I tell them NO, that we only give loves and snuggles and then I give them kisses and snuggles, pets. If they bite again, I nip their ear and say the same thing...this usually works just fine. Also, you can try putting them away when they bite...they need to know it is not ok; but please pay attention to when they bite. 

If I have food on my hands/providing a treat, etc. expect they might get your finger thinking it's the treat...I do not "reprimand/scold" my bunnies; when they are scared (breathing hard, eyes wide, skittish, etc), when I have food smells on my hand(s), etc. 

I pay close attention to my buns, most will nudge me with their nose, and pretty hard sometimes when they are "done" - they don't need to bite. But I have had a few biters and nipping the ear checked them...and I usually only need to do it once or twice.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 18, 2018)

One thing I found and please let me know if anyone agrees or disagrees.
I do a lot of bunny sitting. I find that rabbits who are given large hide boxes have a tendency to be biters. I think they lose their one on one bonding and become more antisocial


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 19, 2018)

Some learn that biting gets them what they want--we've dealt with several as all of ours are rescues and it takes time to gain their trust and for them to accept you as the alpha.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 21, 2018)

I have never been bitten by Rabbit, but I am sure he can bite if he has to. He likes to lick and he will chew a bit on the bottom of my boyfriend's jeans. I have only seen him growl or thump the floor when he didn't like something.


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 21, 2018)

I used to get a lot of bites before poppy was spayed, whether it was to tell me I was in the way, or when she was humping my leg and I pulled away, or just because she thought she was in charge and wanted her own way. She does still think she is in charge (and let’s be honest, she is) but she has never bitten since being spayed, and growing up. Before her, I’d never been bitten by a rabbit, she’s just very strong willed.


----------

